# Maverick Micro... TILLER?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just got these from Maverick, their first tiller since the old Mirage Lodge Edition since circa 2000. Per Maverick this is the fully loaded setup in aluminum; an upgrade all carbon package will also be available. Pricing TBD.

Currently the boat is on the set of the Florida Insider Fishing Report

Will be getting more info, but though it was share worthy. Yes we are working on a review.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

It has been on the Mav forum for a week or so. I tried to ask a couple of questions as the skiff is interesting and I am the market for a new ride. Unfortunately the fine folks at Maverick chose to bash another poster instead of responding to my question. Oh well...on the postive side I am looking forward to another good microskiff.com review which I am sure will provide some great information!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Video reviews are the best!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> It has been on the Mav forum for a week or so. I tried to ask a couple of questions as the skiff is interesting and I am the market for a new ride. Unfortunately the fine folks at Maverick chose to bash another poster instead of responding to my question. Oh well...on the postive side I am looking forward to another good microskiff.com review which I am sure will provide some great information!


So is your skiff for sale ?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > It has been on the Mav forum for a week or so. I tried to ask a couple of questions as the skiff is interesting and I am the market for a new ride. Unfortunately the fine folks at Maverick chose to bash another poster instead of responding to my question. Oh well...on the postive side I am looking forward to another good microskiff.com review which I am sure will provide some great information!
> 
> 
> So is your skiff for sale ?


Sold.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm discussing with Maverick and Florida Insider Fishing Report to get on the set and take some pictures. Also trying to get more details for the forum. 

Cheers


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

> It has been on the Mav forum for a week or so. I tried to ask a couple of questions as the skiff is interesting and I am the market for a new ride. Unfortunately the fine folks at Maverick chose to bash another poster instead of responding to my question. Oh well...on the postive side I am looking forward to another good microskiff.com review which I am sure will provide some great information!


Sorry you did not receive the information you requested, still working on pricing.  We are putting together a couple different packages on this new tiller model.  To answer you as to price, you should be able to purchase what you see in the pictures for around 22k without the trailer.  Still waiting on trailer costs...

Skip


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > It has been on the Mav forum for a week or so. I tried to ask a couple of questions as the skiff is interesting and I am the market for a new ride. Unfortunately the fine folks at Maverick chose to bash another poster instead of responding to my question. Oh well...on the postive side I am looking forward to another good microskiff.com review which I am sure will provide some great information!
> 
> 
> Sorry you did not receive the information you requested, still working on pricing.  We are putting together a couple different packages on this new tiller model.  To answer you as to price, you should be able to purchase what you see in the pictures for around 22k without the trailer.  Still waiting on trailer costs...
> ...


Performance with the 25hp?


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Have not had the chance to run it yet... The boat you see in the pictures, once finished went directly to Miami and now is shown on the set of the Chevy Florida Insider Fishing Report. 

We have others on the build schedule, will wet test ASAP.

Skip


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Have not had the chance to run it yet...  The boat you see in the pictures, once finished went directly to Miami and now is shown on the set of the Chevy Florida Insider Fishing Report.
> 
> We have others on the build schedule, will wet test ASAP.
> 
> Skip


Skip,

If you are short of time to run the next one let me know and I will help you brake her in....

[email protected]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol nice try..


----------



## winyahjay (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like a sweet rig to me - would want the F40 though


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How long is it btw?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

iMac, am I missing something in your original post: 

"Just got these from Maverick, their first tiller since the old Mirage Lodge Edition since circa 2000. Per Maverick this is the fully loaded setup in aluminum; an upgrade all carbon package will also be available. Pricing TBD."

I'm thinking you mean the grab bar and poling platform, NOT the hull, correct???

This can't be an AL hull, no way. Looks like 'glass, think it's 'glass, but you've got me cornfused...

-T

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im sure he meant the grabrail and such. Its probably VARIS like the rest of the mavericks


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW, Now that's a dang fine looking watercraft! It's about time those boys over at Maverick stripped down one of their boats. TWO thumbs up for sure!


----------

